# Corydoras species more numerous



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Here is an article i thought might be of interest to those who maintain corys, and we are many I think.

It has long been assumed that there are many more species of Corydoras as yet undiscovered in the streams of Amazonia. Back in the 1990's, Dr. David Sands in England did extensive research on this genus of fish, and in his research discovered several species. He surmised then that dozens and possibly hundreds more were out there waiting to be found, in small streams that had up to then never been explored by collectors. Dr. Sands also identified sympatric species that share near-identical colouration and patterning, each endemic to a specific stream.

This latest work has discovered that there are numerous cases of three or more distinct species having identical colouration. This study also determined that these species live in different ecological niches, that is, they eat different foods and thus do not compete.

Such rather astounding discoveries are, as noted by one of the study's authors, further reason to preserve and manage the Amazonian environments. As Sir David Attenborough wisely observed in one of his documentaries, there are many species in the South American rainforest that will become extinct before we have ever discovered them.

There are many more Corydoras out there... | News | Practical Fishkeeping


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

More corys for us to enjoy! So sad that the rain forest and other areas are being destroyed while there are so many plants and animals yet to be discovered in them once they are gone they will be gone for ever.


----------



## fan4guppy (Feb 4, 2011)

Calmwaters said:


> More corys for us to enjoy! So sad that the rain forest and other areas are being destroyed while there are so many plants and animals yet to be discovered in them once they are gone they will be gone for ever.


Actually there is a movement that a biologist is involved with from the New England Area and several others to save the Native Fishing industry from the Amazon River Basin. Collecting fish is less destructive on the eco-system than mining, or other commercial development. This has all got to do with the economics in the area. 

Buy a fish and save a tree. 

Buy A Fish, Save A Tree? | Conservation Magazine

Here is the link to the project

Project Piaba


----------



## MyLittlePleco (Jan 10, 2011)

It's funny how industries are cutting down rainforests to make way for palm oil plantations which should benefit the environment, while they're actually destroying one of the most biodiverse ecosystems in the world.

I fear the only Corydoras we'll be seeing in a few years time will be the ones in aquaria.


----------



## sovrappensiero (Aug 5, 2010)

Goodness, I hope not! I agree that considerable more attention needs to be paid to the Amazon ecosystem. Conservationists, ecologists, and passionate people that don't fall into the first two categories need to convince the "important" folks (i.e. large, destructive businesses who are looking for new ways to be "green" and who view philanthropy as a great way to earn more devoted customers) to this cause. The "little guys" (the first 3 categories) can lobby all they want in Congress or from the grassroots level, but the really big changes come when someone with a lot of money gets a vested interest. 

It is a holistic approach for sure - taking into account the economy of the area is critical, as is stabilizing the governments and improving infrastructure so that there are more jobs and people aren't forced to rely on habitat destruction as a way of life. All of that has to occur within the boundaries of the cultural and religious traditions, standards, and beliefs of the native people. Collecting and raising ornamental fish is definitely more sustainable than forest destruction practices, but even still this process must be carefully monitored to ensure that individual (and collective) ecosystems' natural balances are not upset and species are not lost forever because of over-collection.

Thanks for posting this, Byron. Really interesting and important stuff.


----------

